# Storage Access



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Before i cut a hole in the dinette wall slide.Just wondering if anyone has done this.I bought a 10 inch by 3 ft access door today.This will give me access from the outside to the little storage area under the dinette seat.From what i have observed today shouldn't be a problem.I'll post pics in next couple days.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

robertized said:


> This is one of my planed future projects where did you find the access door. Good Luck.


Kenkraft sales ltd.They have everything a guy could possibly need.I payed $45 and better made than what is on my unit.From the floor to bottom of the 2x2 under the dinette seat is 12.5 inches.The dimention of the door i bought is acually 10 inches to the outside.The acual opening is about 8 but i didn't measure it.So should be a perfect fit.They had other doors that were 4 inches shorter in lenght but same height.Hope i can get it centered under the window without disturbing any 2x2's or i may go with the shorter one.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you thinking of something like this? See post #8 in the topic below.

Installing exterior access door


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Installed the door today.Stayed with the longer door .Fit nicely


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Are you thinking of something like this? See post #8 in the topic below.
> 
> Installing exterior access door


That is kinda funny.The guy in post # 8 must be from the same area as me.He purchased the door at the same place.And he's a Polaris guy to boot lol


----------

